# 1966 GTO drive shaft and slip yoke



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

Trying find out the difference between slip yokes. Apparently the slip yoke for a two speed TH300 is half inch shorter than the slip yoke for 4 speed manual. Is that correct? 
Thanks!
.....Mark

1966 GTO Convertible Automatic


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Someone correct me if I'm mistaken, but I did this on my '66 and do not recall changing the yoke.
This was many years ago, so I looked through my files and found nothing in as far as invoice for such.*


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> *Someone correct me if I'm mistaken, but I did this on my '66 and do not recall changing the yoke.
> This was many years ago, so I looked through my files and found nothing in as far as invoice for such.*


I don't think there is a difference either. Now the driveshaft length may be different as an automatic is usually longer than the 4-speed - but I can't swear to it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> I don't think there is a difference either. Now the driveshaft length may be different as an automatic is usually longer than the 4-speed - but I can't swear to it.



-No difference in driveshaft yoke part number between '64-68 Super Turbine 300 transmission and the same original usage yoke used on the small output shaft Muncie 4 speed. same part number yoke was used on the base Tempest 3 on the tree 3spd transmission.

-Stock driveshaft in '64-67 Pontiac 2 door Abody with either ST300 or small output shaft Muncie 4 spd, or base 3spd in the 326 Tempest, will be 60.00" measured center to center on the 3R ujoints.

-'67 T400 used in the GTO, used a 5/8" shorter driveshaft, 59.375", center to center.

- '66-69 Pontiacs with the HD "top loader style" 3spd used their own yoke and their own length driveshaft. I currently do not have one of these in the driveshaft barrels to measure. Hope this helps!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Perfect. Thanks for that answer PH. :thumbsup:


----------



## AbodyNtn (May 19, 2011)

Markd15668 said:


> Trying find out the difference between slip yokes. Apparently the slip yoke for a two speed TH300 is half inch shorter than the slip yoke for 4 speed manual. Is that correct?
> Thanks!
> .....Mark
> 
> 1966 GTO Convertible Automatic


I am replying to a very old link about slip yokes.....because I am now in the position of needing to replace the one that is worn....I have been in touch with all of the usual suspects, ie, Butler, Ames, OPGI, Year One, Carid.....online, phone & chat sessions.....the slip yoke that is being removed from my 1967 GTO HT / 400 / 4 speed does NOT HAVE THE GROOVES for snap rings and each of the part guys say "impossible".....all of the yokes have snap ring grooves.....well, I took close up photos of this slip yoke & sent to OPGI....heard nothing back yet....also sent my question to the GTOAA guy for 1967 year model.....he referenced a link that stated GM / Pontiac used a nylon injection in 1967, therefore, no snap rings provisions.....matters not to me....all I want to know is can a slip yoke with snap ring grooves, same measurements be installed if I procure it from one of the aforementioned classic parts providers? thanks! 
ABodyNtn
Franklin, TN


----------

